# Nice restaurant near the concert hall



## ice (18 Dec 2005)

Hi

Can anyone recommend a nice (not too expensive) restaurant near the national concert hall.

Not too far a walk as I'll have an elderly relative with me.

Cheers


----------



## gearoid (18 Dec 2005)

The nearest is Little Caesar's on Harcourt Street, though I'm not a fan. It's run of the mill Italian-type fair with small portions.

There a quite nice Indian, Saagar, further down, but I suspect your elder relative might not be that adventurous.

For a good selection I'd go to Baggot Street, about 300 yards away. Take your pick there.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Dec 2005)

Why not go to the restaurant in the Concert Hall itself? 

Brendan


----------



## ice (19 Dec 2005)

I did want to go to the restaurant at the concert hall but its all booked out


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 Dec 2005)

There's a nice restaurant on Leeson St. at the junction with Hatch St. called Nostromo, it's below street level although it may be more of a lunch venue than for evening meals but you can find out about them at www.nostromo.ie. Also Coopers on Leeson St. is supposed to be nice, haven't been myself though.


----------



## euroDilbert (19 Dec 2005)

You could also try the Conrad hotel across the road. It's not exactly cheap, but it is very convenient (I think you can also book a space in their car park if you're spending money there).

Apart from their restaurant, you can also get food in their lounge or bar.

Another suggestion is some of the places around Merrion Row - about 10m walk. This is what I do myself (Ely Wine Bar in Ely Place).


----------



## doogo (19 Dec 2005)

Or there are two restaurants around the corner from Saagar on Montague Lane - Italian one the name of which escapes me (but expensive and not good service - food and wine list v. good though) or the Montague Bistro (inexpensive, reasonable food and good service)


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2005)

_Il Primo _is the one in _Montague Lane_.


----------



## Leo (19 Dec 2005)

[broken link removed] is nice, always popular with the more mature Irish as they do a lot of traditional fare, roasts, steaks, etc. Ely wine bar is also well worth checking out.
Leo


----------



## ice (19 Dec 2005)

Thanks for that....think we'll go to coopers.

cheers


----------



## efm (20 Dec 2005)

What about the Rubicon (modern European ?), Kittys Bistro (Irish / European), Bang (modern European) or the Unicorn (Italian) all on Merrion Row? - All excellent in my opinion


----------

